# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Vazhdojne luftimet ne rripin e Gazes

## StormAngel

Aksion i Izraelit ne Rripin e Gazes: Me shume se 50 te vrare 

Kryeministri izraelit tani sugjeron qe ajo te vazhdoje edhe me tutje. Qellimi sipas kryeministrit izarelit, eshte qe te ndermerren te gjitha masat e nevojshme per te ndalur hedhjen e raketave palestineze mbi qytete izraelite  
. 
Gaze, 3 tetor  - Kryeministri izraelit, Ariel Sharon, ka thene se Izraeli do te duhej te zgjeronte fushen e veprimit gjate ofensives ne Rripin e Gazes. Ai i deklaroi kete nje radioje izraelite ndersa ofensiva ushtarake izraelite ne Rripin e Gazes hyri ne diten e katert. Ofensiva e Izraelit ne veri te Rripit te Gazes eshte nje nder me te medhate gjate kater viteve te fundit te dhunes. Deri tani jane vrare rreth 50 palestineze, te armatosur por edhe civile. Kryeministri izraelit tani sugjeron qe ajo te vazhdoje edhe me tutje. Qellimi sipas kryeministrit izarelit, eshte qe te ndermerren te gjitha masat e nevojshme per te ndalur hedhjen e raketave palestineze mbi qytete izraelite. Vitin e ardhshem Sharoni planifikon qe te terheqe nga ky rajon te gjithe ushtaret dhe banoret izraelite. Kundershtaret e planit te tij thone se kjo vetem qe do te inkurajoje grupet radikale palestineze qe te sulmojne edhe me shume. Por ai nuk pajtohet me kete dhe shume vete besojne se ofenziva ka per qellim qe te tregoje se ai do te shkaterroje grupet e armatosura para se te terhiqet nga Gaza pergjithmone. 

Sharon: Izraeli do te zgjeroje operacionin ne Rripin e Gazes


Kryeministri izraelit, Ariel Sharon, thote se Izraeli do ta zgjeroje operacionin tashme masiv ne Rripin e Gazes qe ndermori ne pergjigje te sulmeve vdekjeprurese palestineze me raketa kunder qyteteve kufitare izraelite. Zoti Sharon e beri kete koment dje, gjate nje interviste me Radio Izraelin, nderkohe qe trupat izraelite mbanin nen kontroll nje zone te ndermjetme 9 kilometra te gjere ne Gazen veriore. Afro 50 palestineze jane vrare qe nga fillimi i operacionit izraelit diten e enjte. Sulmi i fundit ajror izraelit sot ne mengjes la te vrare dy persona te armatosur ne kampin Xhebalia te refugjateve. Sipas deshmitareve, te dy ishin anetare te grupit ekstremist Xhihadi Islamik. Operacioni izraelit beri qe kabineti palestinez te shpalle gjendjen e jashtezakonshme dhe te beje thirrje per ndihme nderkombetare, nderkohe qe kryeministri palestinez, Ahmed Kureja, shtyu per me vone nje vizite ne Moske.

Marre nga Flaka

----------


## forum126

Po luftimet vazhdojne, vriten me dhjetera ne dite qe pas nje muaji bejne qindra. Palestinezet mundohen te pergjigjen me sa kane mundesi. Se kush eshte i drejti e kush eshte agresori nuk duhet te jete e veshtire te kuptohet. 

Por, doli nje dite njeri ketu qe tha se *palestinezet jane funderrina.* 

Le te mendojme: c'fare njeriu eshte ai qe e thote kete gje? Ai budalla nuk eshte! Po pastaj a eshte i shitur? A eshte i verber? Ate fjale qe ka thene ai shoku eshte nje fjale qe nuk e perdor njeri. Ate qe e thone ne heshtje midis njeri tjetrit kete fjale ne shqiptareve na konsiderojne *lecke per te fshire kepucet.* 

Por ama nqs do ta perdorim termin funderrine une do ta perdorja me perpara per ne vete shqiptaret. Turp te na vije. Jemi me te vertete lecke fare sepse e konsiderojme trimeri e heroizem te shkosh e te vrasesh irakianet atje ku jane, dhe nga ky aspekt ata bien ne nje gjendje me Palestinezet, e kur vjen puna per te mbrojtur Kosoven e shqiptaret e Maqedonise. Pastaj edhe palestinezet qe japin jeten per te mbrojtur token e tyre i themi funderrina. Ne shqiptaret qe shkojme e vrasim ne Irak ne nuk jemi funderrima por jemi deshmore.

Jemi shume keq o shoke, per ata qe e kuptojne dhe une per vete jam i merzitur. Duhet ta vrasim pak mendjen dhe te mos i harrojme gabimet qe bejme. Pavaresisht se e mbajme veten shume lart...

----------


## Labeati

> Po luftimet vazhdojne, vriten me dhjetera ne dite qe pas nje muaji bejne qindra. Palestinezet mundohen te pergjigjen me sa kane mundesi. Se kush eshte i drejti e kush eshte agresori nuk duhet te jete e veshtire te kuptohet. 
> Por, doli nje dite njeri ketu qe tha se *palestinezet jane funderrina.*


Funderrina dhe bile kriminela te paskrupull jane JO PALESTINEZET por TERRORISTAT PALESTINEZE qe hedhin raketa mbi popullsi civile dhe vrasin civile te pafajshem. Keta kriminela te paguar nga llumi i botes si Bin Ladeni, Sadami dikur, irani etj, e kane marre peng popullin palestinez dhe nuk NUk duan paqe se mbeten pa pune, mbeten pa vlere, ashtu sic jane ne te vertete.





> Ate qe e thone ne heshtje midis njeri tjetrit kete fjale ne shqiptareve na konsiderojne *lecke per te fshire kepucet.*


Kujt ti djege le ta mbaje.





> Turp te na vije. Jemi me te vertete lecke fare sepse e konsiderojme trimeri e heroizem te shkosh e te vrasesh irakianet atje ku jane, dhe nga ky aspekt ata bien ne nje gjendje me Palestinezet, e kur vjen puna per te mbrojtur Kosoven e shqiptaret e Maqedonise.


Shperlaje mire gojen se lufta e popullit shqiptar nuk degjeneroi kurre ne vrasje grash e femijesh sic bejne terroristat ne Irak e Palestine.
Ne Irak ata qe po vrasin e vene bomba jane vellezerit e hamasit e Xhihadit. Ata nuk e duan demokracine as mireqenien as civilizimin.
Ata qe nuk hapen goje kur sadami mbyste me gaz mijera vete ne nji dite tashti vene autobomba neper markete. vetem ne 1 te tille vrane 30 FEMIJE irakene.
"Luftetaret e lirise me verdiktin e Allahut."

Me te vertete turp per ata shqiptare (qe i thone vetes te tille) dhe jane rreshtuar me llumin e degjenerimit boteror, me ata qe luftojne jeten, demokracine dhe femijet, si ne Irak, Izrael, USA, Afganistan apo Rusi.

Ate qe po ben ushtria e Izraelit duhej ta bente "shteti" palestinez, por meqe "shteti" vete ka mbylle syte veshet edhe duart, atehere me te drjten qe i jep ligji, morali dhe cdo arsye qeveria izraelite po ndjek dhe po zhduk vrasesit e femijeve me arme e bomba ne dore.
Pak a shume sic veprohet me nje qen te terbuar.
Civilet jane rastesi ose mburoja qe perdorin terroristet per te hedhur tym mbi te verteten.

JU qe po ju dhimbsen 50 kriminela pse spo e thoni nje fjale per 30 turista qe u bombarduan ne Egjipt pa asnje faj vetem pse ishin izraelite?

Kaq ja kane neveritur botes keta kasape femijesh, sa edhe vete vendet muslimane nuk kane me fytyre ti mbrojne dhe del kryeministri palestinez e ankohet per indiference?
Cili shtet ne bote rrin duarkryq po te lejosh terroristat te hedhin raketa mbi shkolla e shtepija kur tu teket?

Gjynah te pafajshmit qe shkojne i njomi per te thate se keta kriminela e kane bere hak me kohe plumbin dhe po e marrin shperblimin qe meriton vepra e tyre barbare.

----------


## forum126

Ti ore vella flet shume shume, flet edhe me zjarr, por me vjen keq se nuk ke asnje lloj informacioni. 

Na ka ndodhur edhe here tjeter ne te dyve te flasesh shume e gjate e pastaj e ke kuptuar se nuk ke ditur se c'fare ke folur.

Une do te mundohem te pergjigjem. 

Ti nderkohe mblidh pak informacion per keto pika:

Pse duhej te terhiqej Izraeli nga Konferenca per te drejtat e njeriut ne Afriken e Jugut? Pse nuk shkoi dhe te rraportonte terrorrin palestinez atje?

Kush i ka burgjet me te tmerrshme: palestina apo Izraeli?

Kush eshte Sadami dhe ke vrau Sadami?

Kush luftoi, a u luftua dhe sa u luftua ne Kosove? Dhe si luftuan shqiptaret? Dhe a e treguan veten burra kur gjeten gra e femije perpara?

Gjej pergjigjen ketyre pyejtjeve dhe pastaj nqs do flasim prape. 

Mos te na behet si heren e kaluar qe ja fute kot e kot.

----------


## Labeati

> Ti ore vella flet shume shume, flet edhe me zjarr, por me vjen keq se nuk ke asnje lloj informacioni.


Une kam informacion me shume nga ti por ndryshimi eshte se ti e merr nga websitet e hamasit, ndersa une nga agjencite e pavarura dhe perendimore qe nuk krahasohen as nga profesionalizmi dhe as nga analistat me "daullet" arabe.





> Na ka ndodhur edhe here tjeter ne te dyve te flasesh shume e gjate e pastaj e ke kuptuar se nuk ke ditur se c'fare ke folur.


Vertet, mos e ke fjalen per "logjiken" tende ne shkrimin per Jeruzalemin ne vitin 638 ku the se arabet e pushtuan per ti sjelle paqen (ndonese s'kishte anje arab brenda). Kjo logjika jote eshte shume interesante ne fakt.
Po simbas kesaj logjike edhe turqit pushtuan Ballkanin per ti "paqetuar" atehere edhe USA pushtoi Irakun per ti hequr shtypjen dhe po ashtu Izraeli Gazen apo jo?
Mbi bazen e logjikes tende gjithmone.





> Pse duhej te terhiqej Izraeli nga Konferenca per te drejtat e njeriut ne Afriken e Jugut? Pse nuk shkoi dhe te rraportonte terrorrin palestinez atje?


Ti nuk ke idene per cfare flet dhe je jashte teme. Eshte e drejta e Izraelit si e cdo shteti sovran te marre pjese apo jo neper konferenca boterore.
Konferenca e A.Jugut ishte per "skllaverine" sot dhe vendet arabe kishin sponsorizuar nje dokument ku kritikonin per te drejtat e njeriut Izraelin.
Pra Libia, Iraku (i Sadamit), Arabia Saudite (ku nuk lejohet asnje besim tjeter), Irani etj, i bejne moral Izraelit "per te drejtat e njeriut" kur demokracia dhe shteti izraelit eshte kilomentra para ketyre vendeve qe jane me anti-demokratiket persa i perket te drejtave te njeriut.
Terrorin palestinez nuk ka nevoje ta raportoje ne konference se bota po e shef perdite.





> Kush i ka burgjet me te tmerrshme: palestina apo Izraeli?


Pse a ka burgje palestina? Cilin terrorist po mbajne ne burg ata?





> Kush eshte Sadami dhe ke vrau Sadami?


Kjo ska lidhje me temen, sa per te vrare ka vrare kurde (te cilet meqe ra fjala jane me keq se palestinezet dhe nuk po flet askush ketu per ta), shia-te, kundershtaret politike, si dhe ka sponsorizuar terroristet palestineze me ceqe 25000 USD secili.





> Kush luftoi, a u luftua dhe sa u luftua ne Kosove? Dhe si luftuan shqiptaret? Dhe a e treguan veten burra kur gjeten gra e femije perpara?


Ne Kosove eshte luftuar per dhjetra vet me forma e mjete te ndryshme, demokratike por edhe ushtarake. Demonstratat e studenteve me 1981, 1990, grevat e 1989 dhe lufta politike 90-97, si dhe lufta e UCK e PLD me 1998-1999.
Por asnjehere kjolufte nuk pati terrorizem brenda.
Kurre nuk u vrane femije e civila serbe te pafajshem.
Edhe ne Maqedoni shqiptaret nga Haracina mund ta bombardonin Shkupin por nuk e bene kete sepse morali shqiptar kurre ne histori nuk e ka pranuar terrorizmin dhe vrasjen e te pafajshmeve.
Jeni ti dhe shoket tuaj qe i thoni vetes shqiptare e perkrahni vrasjet e femijeve ne kete forum.
Nuk ka justifikim per vrasesit, per asnje shkak.





> Gjej pergjigjen ketyre pyejtjeve dhe pastaj nqs do flasim prape.


Pergjigjen time e more, por nuk ka me shurdh se ai qe nuk don te degjoje dhe as me qorr se ai qe nuk don te shohe dhe as me injorant se ai qe nuk don te mesoje.

----------


## Ryder

Tash ti je vetem kunder menyres se rezistences, dmth kunder vrasjes se civilave te pafajshem? (1 analogji te vogel me katoliket papale te IRA-s)
Apo je kunder politikes palestineze dhe pro-politikes izraelite apo kunder fese islamike dhe pro judaizmit apo ca? Se pervec fakteve te tranume, vetem motivi jot me konfuzon ifije. 

Se nqs je vetem kunder viktimave te pafajshme, atehere do te te interesonte me dit bilancin e viktimave te pafajshme izraelite dhe palestineze. 
Vete Itzhak Rabin qe esht pas rrit ne nje familje ekstremiste zionistash dhe ka fitu reputacionin e tij ne ushtrine izraelite, ne fjalimin e tij te famshem para se te vritej ka then "Ne erdhem ne tokat e te pareve...po nuk i gjetem bosh" dhe vete mundimi i tij per te gjetur nje zgjidhje paqesore u pre ne rrenje nga terrorizmi zionist. 
Pra vete populli izraelit esht i pakompromentueshem ne absolutizmin e superioritetit ushtarak dhe politik te Izraelit. Vete kolonet jan gati te vdesin per kolonite qe kan vjedh me tanke 1 jave perpara. 
Dhe vete fryma zioniste nuk pranon asnje devijim nga terrori shteteror qe aplikon fara e Sharonit. (S'po them gjith populli izraelit sepse edhe vet Rabini esht cudit kur ka pa se si u mbush sheshi me izraelite paqedashes)

Plus qe s'po shof fakte te websitive islamike ne faktet qe dha ky personi lart. Egersine e burgjeve izraelite e kam pa sa here ne BBC. Edhe fakti qe Izraeli esht shteti numer 1 qe dhunon konventat nderkombetare nuk vjen nga Al-Jazeera vec se te pelqen ty.

Pastaj iher mduket se the qe psikozat e vetvrasjes dhe "sakrifices" jane kriju ne komplet popullin palestinez, kurse ktu nalt the qe Hamasi po e "mban peng" popullin. Apo bjeri ku te mundesh?

----------


## Labeati

> Tash ti je vetem kunder menyres se rezistences, dmth kunder vrasjes se civilave te pafajshem? (1 analogji te vogel me katoliket papale te IRA-s)
> Apo je kunder politikes palestineze dhe pro-politikes izraelite apo kunder fese islamike dhe pro judaizmit apo ca? Se pervec fakteve te tranume, vetem motivi jot me konfuzon ifije.


hehehe more Ryder, u ba do kohe ketu ne forum dhe pak a shume ja "dime te ramen" shoqi shojt.
E kuptoj kercimin tend kontinental nga Palestina ne Irlande, por po te sqaroj 2 gjera (ndonese jashte teme):
1) Lufta e IRA-s nuk ka asgje papale dhe nuk perkrahet nga kisha katolike (flas per dhunen e krahut te armatosur). Ata jane katolike por jo te perkrahur as nga Papa as nga vatikani.
2) Aktet terroriste te IRA-s jane denuar dhe do te denohen nga gjithe bota e civilizuar pa perjashtim, ato jane terrorizem i paster (ndonese shume i paperfillshem krahasuar me cpo shofim ne Lindjen e mesme).

Tashti ti don te dish me ke jam une me A, B, apo C? Kam frike se do te zhgenjehesh se gjerat nuk jane bardhe e zi ne kete bote, me duket se ne shqiptaret kemi trasheguar nga orientalizmi dhe komunizmi kete ves, o me mua o kunder meje, dhe me cilin krah te jesh nuk lejohet kritika. Po perpiqem te te sqaroj nese arrin ta kuptosh per kete konflikt:

1) Jam KATEGORIKISHT KUNDRA terrorizmit te cilin e kuptoj si dhune TE QELLIMSHME ndaj njerezve te PAFAJSHEM per shkak etnik, fetar apo politik, me qellim te arritjeve te synimeve nacionale, politike apo fetare.
Kushdo qe me qellim planifikon e vret civile duhet te pergjigjet per krimin qe kryen.
Eshte thjesht kriminel qe duhet kapur e denuar, dhe nese kjo eshte e pamundur duhet asgjesuar qe te mos shkaktoje vdekje te tjera.
Kaq e veshtire te duket more Ryder?

2) Rezistenca e armatosur apo paqesore dallohet nga terrorizmi sepse drejtohet kunder aparatit ushtarak qe ben te mundur nje gjendje te caktuar, por ne asnje rast kunder civileve te pafajshem.
Ne kete kuptim per mua rezistenca palestineze eshte qeveria e z. A.Querei e cila eshte zgjedhe nga populli dhe ka perkrahje nderkombetare, ndersa terroriste jane Hamasi, xhihadi etj, te cilet e kane paralizuar qeverine ne Gaza, dhe keshtu populli i Gazes eshte peng i veprimeve te tyre.

3) Une nuk jam kunder Islamit si fe e 1 miliard njerezve dhe e disa miliona palestinezeve, por jam kundra perdorimit te Islamit per vepra terroriste, dhe per kete pergjegjesi kane shume drejtues te larte te kesaj feje qe per pushtet politik apo psikologjik e moral mbi turmat e interpretojne ne forme fondamentaliste duke ju kerkuar besimtareve veprime ne emer te fese.
Konkretisht vriten femije ne Irak e Izrael me "Allahu Akbar". Ku ka Zot qe te pranoje ne parajse vrases femijesh e bebesh more Ryder? A nuk jane edhe ato krijesa te pafajshme veper e zotit? E nese vrasesi i tyre shkon ne xhenet, ku duhet te shkoje foshnja-viktime?





> Se nqs je vetem kunder viktimave te pafajshme, atehere do te te interesonte me dit bilancin e viktimave te pafajshme izraelite dhe palestineze.


Po por ka nje ndryshim se Izraeli nuk ka si politike te tij zhdukjen e popuillit palestinez dhe nuk organizon akte terrori, shumica e civileve jane vrasje kolaterale sepse terroristet fshihen ne shtepi plot me civile, apo udhetojne me ta ne makina duke e ditur se jane ne shenjester. Operacioni i fundit ne Gaza eshte pothuajse kirurgjikal duke goditur vetem militantet me arme ne dore.
Po kurrsesi vrasjet rastesore te civileve palestineze nuk krahasohen me hedhje ne ere autobusazh urbane apo jo? 





> Pra vete populli izraelit esht i pakompromentueshem ne absolutizmin e superioritetit ushtarak dhe politik te Izraelit. Vete kolonet jan gati te vdesin per kolonite qe kan vjedh me tanke 1 jave perpara.


Atehere pse u teroqen nga W.bank, dhe pse po terhiqen nga Gaza?
Por si thua ti ta lene Gazen ne dore te Hamas qe te hedhe raketa sa here i mbushet mendja per ramazan ne vend te fishekzjarreve? Cili shtet ne bote e lejon kete? Cfare beri Turqia me kurdet terroriste qe hynin nga Iraku? A nuk hyri ne kufirin iraken per ti ndjekur neper male? 





> Pastaj iher mduket se the qe psikozat e vetvrasjes dhe "sakrifices" jane kriju ne komplet popullin palestinez, kurse ktu nalt the qe Hamasi po e "mban peng" popullin. Apo bjeri ku te mundesh?


Krijimi i ketyre psikozave eshte pjese e"mbajtjes peng" se pengmbajtja nuk eshte me kallash, por psikologjike, politike dhe me dhune duke kercenuar deri edhe  vrare cdokend qe u kundershton. Pra moslejimi i alternativave, dhe provokimet terroriste qe shkaktojne reagimin e Izraelit.
A nuk e ven re se sapo pres. Bush per here te pare ne histori njohu te drejten palestineze per shtet, menjehere ri-filluan kamikazet, intifada, vrasjet e specialisteve amerikane me road-bombs si e si te  ndalej ky proces. sapo Sharon shpalli largimin nga Gaza rifilluan sulmet? 
Pra shifet loja e terroristeve pjese e rendesishme e rrjetit boteror te ketij terrorizmi te ri.

----------


## Ryder

Te pakten u tregove ma racional se tjeterkund po prap ke disa devijime nga kuptimi i te vertetes larg "pamjes bardh e zi" si "terrorist" dhe "aksion i ligjshem kirurgjik".

IRA-n e permenda apostafat (termin papal e mora borxh nga protestantet).
Dhe fakti qe IRA nuk perkrahet nga Vatikani esht vec ceshtje administrative, meqe Islami s'ka intitucion qendror. (c'do njeri pergjigjet para Zotit vetem) 
E permenda jo per ti dal kunder, po qe ta kuptosh me mir gjendjen pa u influencu nga urrejtjet fetare qe mund te kesh.
Per ta kuptu gjendjen e nje populli qe kerkon pavaresi, ashtu si mund te permendja ETA-n e baskeve.
Per ta kuptu gjendjen shpirterore te nje prindi katolik kur femija i tij vritet nga orangemen protestante rruges per ne shkolle. 
Ne kete rast nuk ka vend racionaliteti dhe parimet e "luftes se ligjshme", po vec instinkte hakmarrjeje qorre. 
Ne nje situate te tille shtypjeje maksimale, lufta kthehet ne lufte te ndyre, pa rregulla dhe pa principe.

Ne kete rast un nuk perkrah dhe as gjykoj as terrorizmin e IRA-s as terrorizmin e askuj tjeter neper bote...vec them qe jemi shum te vegjel per te dhen opinione si perkrahja apo gjykimi i dikuj qe i ka shku thika n'palce...gjeja e vetme qe mund te bajme esht te mundohemi me kuptu realitetin.  
S'mund te gjykoj as nje irlandez katolik te thjeshte qe nuk denon IRA-n sepse ndergjegja e tij shef vetem armiq dhe miq, nuk sheh parime. 

Sa per xhehnet, Allah, perdorim feje apo c'do gje tjeter, s'kam asnje koment pasi meqe i kam studju origjinat e feve qe nga Sumeria e Babilonia, e di qe feja (duke qen krijese e psikologjise njerezore) nuk ka ndiku kurr aq thelle sa per te zbutur etjen qe ka natyra njerezore per gjak dhe dominim. 

Kam respekt per dike qe diskuton nisur nga deshira per te kuptuar te verteten, po s'kam aq repekt per dike qe ka mendje te mbyllur dhe sundohet nga paragjykimet per gjithcka te ndryshme nga doktrinat me te cilat esht mbrujtur.

Sa per pjesen e fundit, e ke kuptu qe ke kundershtu veten kshuqe je mundu me ba i lidhje te shpejte mes psikozave qe ka vete populli dhe psikozave qe i kekan imponu prej Hamasit dhe Jihadit si shoqata aliene te ndame me thike nga populli. 
Fakti esht qe esht e vertete qe psikozat i ka vete populli, dhe Hamasi ka perkrahje ne popull ashtu si IRA ka perkrahje ne pjesen katolike te Irlandes dhe si militantet e Hamasit e si te IRA-s konsiderohen si heronj ne popull.  Mire apo keq? S'di, vec di qe esht e vertete.

----------


## forum126

Une gjithmone e kam shprehur se ajo qe bejne palestinezet nuk justifikohet. Por ama edhe cifutet te mos i bejme heronj. Ti the se palestinezet i sulmojne me rraketa cifutet. Posi jo edhe me Apache, edhe murin per izolimin e cifuteve palestinezet po e bejne.

Se pari une te bera disa pyejtje. Ti me tregove se nuk ja ke haberin fare. Ti nuk di asgje per c'fare po flet. Vetem per faktin sepse nuk di. Ti nuk di ceshtjen e Kosoves e jo me te dish arabine e libine e Palestinen. 

Une nuk marr info nga websitet e Hamasit. 

Jeruzalemi para se ta merrnin muslimanet ishte nje vend ku shtypeshin besimet e tjera nga te krishteret. Duke filluar nga shekulli i pare u shperndane te gjithe cifutet neper bote nga shtypja e te krishtereve. Edhe shtypja ishte pikerisht ne ate vend te shenjte. Nqs muslimanet paskan shtypur, pushtuar sill nje shkrim perendimor qe flet per kohen e muslimaneve ne Jeruzalem. Lindja e mesme ka pasur paqe vetem per sa kohe kane qene muslimanet atje. Mundohu te lexosh se si kane qene marredheniet midis te krishtereve dhe muslimaneve dhe mendimet rreth atij pushtimi. 

Me sill shifra dhe me krahaso numrat e te vrareve palestineze dhe atyre cifute. Ti the se Arafati po e organizon ngjarjet. *Ti pyete se a ka Palestina burgje.* Kjo tregon se ti as nuk di asgje rreth Palestines. Shko ore e pyet pastaj hajde ketu.

Sa per Sadamin prape ti nuk di se c'fare flet. Sadami eshte komunist, ateist dhe ai nuk ka vrare vetem kurde por ka vrare edhe mijera irakiane muslimane e shiite. A ke degjuar per Hamen? 

*Me vjen keq per ty se ti qenke nje krijese e habitshme. Ne fillim i the Palestinezeve funderrina tani po i ben edhe kurdet me keq se palestinezet. Ti a ke njohur ndonjehere kurd. Ore qen! Si ore i thua kurdeve funderrina? C'fare kane bere kurdet? C'fare te kane bere kurdet? Kush je ti qe u merrke me popuj? Kush je ti qe sulmon te shtypurin dhe e shan dhe mbron shtypesin? Une kam shume shoke kurde dhe jane shume me te mire se edhe shume shqiptare qe njoh.*  

Labeati une nuk flas vetem me ty. Une flas me te gjithe ata qe lexojne ketu. 

*Une gjithmone e kam pasur mendimin se ne shqiptaret jemi shume te ulet. Sa here na eshte dhene rasti per ta treguar veten ja kemi mbathur. Sa here na eshte dhene rasti per te dhunuar te dobtin kete vetem ne shqiptaret e bejme. Shqipateret ne Kosove e kane treguar veten me dhunime ne gra e femije. Dhe kjo eshte bere pasi jane larguar forcat serbe. Se kur vinin forcat serbe "trimat tane" nuk luftojne dot sepse vathi i gjate i pengohet neper peme dhe floket e gjate sapo i kishin lyer me llak. Po keta trima kur shkuan neper kampe filluan te tregojne trimerine. Shkon tjetri dhe kosovareve familjare u thote: "Kjo cadra eshte e imja dhe une tani do te iki per dy jave dhe deri sa te kthehem une te mos guxoje njeri te futet se e kam vra fare. Nuk ngel bir nene ne toke." Kete tha trimi qe ja mbathi nga serbet e gjeti shqiptaret te tregohet so trim. Para se te ikte i perzuri me force edhe disa jevgj, rom ose magjup sepse ne shqiptaret jemi rrace e kulluar, ne nuk rrime do t ne kamp. E i kane larguar familjet magjupe nga kampi. C'fare faji kishin ato? Kam edh eshume per te treguar por nuk kam kohe.*

Sa per ngjarjet e Koosves me te vertete e shikoj se nuk e di fytyren e vertete. 

Nuk ja ke haberin se c'fare u be nga 1981 e deri sot. Jane vrare serbe te pafajshem. Shqiptaret edhe kane dhunuar serbe. Per kete pyetni kosovaret. 

Shko e bej mesimet pastaj hajde e me trego mua se degjon e kush meson. Degjove...

PS... O shoke, me sinqeritet dhe me dhimbje te madhe e pranoj ketu se ne shqiptaret jemi bere per turp. Per shume gjera qe kam shkruar ketu pyetni edhe vete. Por ama te hedhesh fjale pa shkak e pa arsye per kurdet kjo nuk pranohet. Kjo tregon shkallen e larte te injorances. Une shume here me vjen turp qe jam shqiptar.

*Ne jemi populli me zullumqar.*

*Kurre nuk justifikohet vrasja e te pafajshmeve, grave dhe e femijve. Kete ne shqiptaret e kemi bere.*

----------


## Labeati

[QUOTE=Ryder]


> Sa per pjesen e fundit, e ke kuptu qe ke kundershtu veten kshuqe je mundu me ba i lidhje te shpejte mes psikozave qe ka vete populli dhe psikozave qe i kekan imponu prej Hamasit dhe Jihadit si shoqata aliene te ndame me thike nga populli. 
> Fakti esht qe esht e vertete qe psikozat i ka vete populli, dhe Hamasi ka perkrahje ne popull ashtu si IRA ka perkrahje ne pjesen katolike te Irlandes dhe si militantet e Hamasit e si te IRA-s konsiderohen si heronj ne popull.  Mire apo keq? S'di, vec di qe esht e vertete.


Nji paralelizem historik. Populli gjerman ne vitet '30 u mor "peng" nga nazistet dhe Hitleri, pavaresisht se psikoza dukej se ishte e popullit, por keshtu u drogua psikologjia duke perfituar nga gjendja e mjeruar e nje populli dinjitoz.
Vetem 5-6 vjet mbrapa ky popull u turperua nga monstra qe prodhoi po me cfare kosto se?
Tashti une e kuptoj qe populli palestinez nuk eshte ne nivelin kulturor te popullit gjerman, dhe ky proces don kohen e vet aq me teper qe kriza vazhdon dhe zgjidhja duket e larget, por nje dite brezave te ardhshem do ti vije turp per krimet e "herojve" vrases femijesh.

----------


## Labeati

> *Me vjen keq per ty se ti qenke nje krijese e habitshme. Ne fillim i the Palestinezeve funderrina tani po i ben edhe kurdet me keq se palestinezet. Ti a ke njohur ndonjehere kurd. Ore qen! Si ore i thua kurdeve funderrina? C'fare kane bere kurdet? C'fare te kane bere kurdet? Kush je ti qe u merrke me popuj? Kush je ti qe sulmon te shtypurin dhe e shan dhe mbron shtypesin? Une kam shume shoke kurde dhe jane shume me te mire se edhe shume shqiptare qe njoh.*


Ti o forum shqipfoles ose je budalle ose po te vrasin corapet. Ti je nje zagar qe vetem leh ketu forum. Para se te lehesh merr mundimin e lexo ckam shkruar.

Kush te tha se kurdet jane funderrina more analfabet?

Une thashe se ashtu si palestinezet edhe kurdet kane te drejte per shtetin e vet, sepse ashtu si palestinezet (dhe shqiptaret) jane ndare mes shteteve te tjera.Pse askush nuk flet kunder Irakut, Iranit, Sirise e Turqise qe tua mundesojne kurdeve shtetin e vet?

Por edhe terroriste kurde ka pasur e ka dhe jane ata te Ocalanit qe kane vene bomba e kane vra 30 mije vete ne Turqi shumica kurde bile, me fshatra te tana. Per kete une justifikoj te drejten e shtetit turk per ti ndjeke e asgjesue ne bazat prej nga vinin qe ishin ne malet e Irakut. Por Turqia nuk sulmoi popullin por terroristat.

Izraeli te pakten ua njeh kete te drejte palestinezeve ne parim, po pse kurdeve u mohohet, dhe pse ju nuk flisni per krimet ne Kurdistan ku vetem ne 1 dite Sadami vrau 5.000 vete me gaz helmues gra e femije?
Apo s'ju len fanatizmi fetar te kritikoni shtetet muslimane per shtypjen e muslimaneve (kurdeve)?

Edhe mos na trego perralla per vrasje civilesh serbe nga shqiptaret. keto akte jane bere mbas luftes dhe *JO SI MJET i luftes.*keto raste jane bere nga kriminele shumica me qellim grabitje po nuk jane lufte kunder pushtuesit, sepse nuk ka me pushtues ne Kosove.
A e kupton? Dhe atoi kriminela po i denon shoqeria kosovare e shteti i Kosoves, e nuk po i mban per heroj.
A e kupton dallimin?

edhe shko meso te lexosh

----------


## forum126

degjo ore Labeati, kur une te kundershtove se kishe thene se palestinezet jane funderrina ne te njejtin shkrim kishe thene se kurdet jane me keq. Une di te lexoj edhe lexoj. Ndoshta edhe ti di te lexosh por nuk lexon. 

Pastaj per fanatizmin fetar, une nuk jam ndonje fetar i madh. Une vetem po ngul kembe e disa pika qe keqkuptohen. 

Une e kam thene edhe me perpara se Sadami eshte komunist, ateist. Ai ka vrare sic thua ti 5000 kurde me gaz. Ai ka vrare edhe dhjetera mijera muslimane irakiane, suni, per nje dite me bombardime. (shifra egzakte me duket se eshte 80000 ne nje dite) Pra edhe po te isha une fetar, qe nuk ka gje te keqe, nuk kam pse ta mbroj Sadamin. As kurdet nuk i mbroj. 

Sadami dhe kurdet nje burim kane: ameriken. Vellai i Ocalanit e pranoi se gjithmone kane pasur mbeshtetjen e amerikes. Dhe kur u pyet ambasadori amerikan ne Turqi per kete ai heshti dhe dha nje pergjigje per tjeter.

Sa per kosovaret dhe c'fare kane bere me serbet dhe me romet: Kosovaret i kane dhunuar serbet kur kane pasur mundesi. Qe para se te filloje lufa. Kosovaret kane bere budallalleqe me oke dhe pastaj shoqeria qe ti po e thus i ka kenduar edhe kenge me cifteli. Pra i mban lart. Pse ka vrare ai tjetri nje serb kot, kur futet ne burg dhe le familjen dhe nusen vetem e gjithe Kosova ja kendon kengen me cifteli. Edhe per sjelljet me romet: kosovaret gjithmone e kane pasur qe heret urrejtjen per romet. Sepse ata ishin rome. Prandaj Romet edhe ne shkolla shkonin me serbet pasi kosovaret gjithmone i perbuzur. Ne shqiptaret: RRACA ME E MIRE!!!

Problemi eshte se une kam folur edhe njerez te moshuar dhe edhe ata flasin me perbuzje per romet dhe per ata qe i keqtrajtojne romet shume mire ja beri thone. 
Kosovaret kane edhe shume te keqia te tjera. Pyet kosovaret. A ka ndonje te na jape ndonje shembull nga kosovaret ketu?

Ne shqiptaret keto kohet e fundit e kemi bere nga te fryje era. Kush eshte me i forti me ate jemi ne. Sa ishte Sllobodani shumica e kosovareve e perkrahnin. (Ketu nuk ka gje te keqe per mendimin tim.) Hanin e pinin me serbet. Para luftes ishin keta shqiptare qe shkonin dhe spiunonin tek serbet per komshinjte e tyre. I fusnin ne burg komshinjte pastaj i shkonin edhe ne vizita. Pastaj keta spiunet kur filloi lufta ja mbathen malit. Kur u kthyen nga mali dhe gjeten familjet serbe ne qytet filluan dhunen mbi familjet:"Ah shkau, ky na ka vra neve!" Pastaj pas disa kohesh perseri filluan te hane e te pine me serbet perseri. E tani thone:"Jo ky nuk eshte ai qe na ka vrare, jane tjere ata." 

Jo vetem ata trimat gangsterrat por edhe sikur te tjeret tja kishin takatin do tja kishin nxire jeten serbeve. Ku te gjejme shesh ti fusim nje pershesh. 

edhe nje gje: nuk mund te shash nje popull ashtu kot. Ai palestinezi po vritet duke mbrojtur shtepine e vet. Kurse ne shqiptaret qe nuk na  mban te luftojme per Kosove na e mban te shkojme e te luftojme ne irak. Kjo na ben me te ulet se palestinezet.

----------


## Ryder

> Nji paralelizem historik. Populli gjerman ne vitet '30 u mor "peng" nga nazistet dhe Hitleri, pavaresisht se psikoza dukej se ishte e popullit, por keshtu u drogua psikologjia duke perfituar nga gjendja e mjeruar e nje populli dinjitoz.
> Vetem 5-6 vjet mbrapa ky popull u turperua nga monstra qe prodhoi po me cfare kosto se?
> Tashti une e kuptoj qe populli palestinez nuk eshte ne nivelin kulturor te popullit gjerman, dhe ky proces don kohen e vet aq me teper qe kriza vazhdon dhe zgjidhja duket e larget, por nje dite brezave te ardhshem do ti vije turp per krimet e "herojve" vrases femijesh.


Me teper se per "turpin e gjermaneve" do te lija moralizmat menjane, dhe ta perdorja kete analogji per te ilustru faktin qe metodat ekstreme dalin nga situata ekstreme. 
S'di ca dmth kur thua qe populli gjerman u morr "peng" nga Nazistet, kur rritja e votave per NSDAP nga 3% ne maxhorance brenda pak viteve ishte ne proporcion te drejte me pakenaqesine e popullit gjerman kundrejt qeverise se Weimarit (me majtistat cifute brenda) e cila ja shiti luften aleateve dhe po negocionte perdite dinjitetin e Gjermanise. 
Gjermania ishte ne kulm te varferise, s'ishte e lejuar te mbante ushtri, ju aneksuan disa krahina, pesonin plackitje te vazhdueshme nga francezet dhe i ishin vendosur sanksione poshteruese nga traktati i Versajes. 
Kshuqe populli gjerman mund te turperohet per krimet e luftes, po jo per nazizmin qe ishte rryma politike me natyrale ne konditat qe ishin. 
Sido qe te jete c'do gjerman duhet te nderoje veteranet e luftes qe luftuan per kombin e tyre ashtu si nderohen ne te gjitha vendet aleate. 

Gjendja e palestinezeve esht me poshteruese, sepse nje pale pushtuese (Mbreteria e Bashkuar) i ka instaluar nje nje pale tjeter pushtuese izraelite, dhe nje pale tjeter amerikane e perforcon shtypjen ndersa qeveria mbahet peng ne godinat e saj.
Kshuqe duhet ti falesh palestinezet te cilet pas qindra viteve lufte dhe roberi nuk kane te njejtin nivel civilizimi si gjermanet. 
E kam then shum here qe civilizimi blihet me plackitjet e pushtimeve.

----------


## forum126

Une mendoj se ketu analogjia eshte komplet gabim. Krahasimi i gjermaneve duhet bere me cifutet jo me palestinezet. Cifutet po e fillojne luften. Ata po terhiqen nga qeveria e tyre. Ka shume cifute qe jane kunder agresionit izraelit.

----------


## Ryder

Analogjia ishte per te krahasu ideologjite ekstremiste qe dalin nga populli si rezultat i shtypjes se tij mer profesor-doktor s'ishte me mat perkrahjen e qeverise ne popull.

----------


## Labeati

> S'di ca dmth kur thua qe populli gjerman u morr "peng" nga Nazistet, kur rritja e votave per NSDAP nga 3% ne maxhorance brenda pak viteve ishte ne proporcion te drejte me pakenaqesine e popullit gjerman kundrejt qeverise se Weimarit (me majtistat cifute brenda) e cila ja shiti luften aleateve dhe po negocionte perdite dinjitetin e Gjermanise.


Eh more Ryder, cna hape pune plako, leri more vrullet adoleshente per vermacht-in e ulu pak ne realitet.
Se pari: Gjermania e hapi L1B (mos me fillo perrallen e arkidukes Ferdinand ne sarajeve te lutem), mbasi kishte ba vite pergatitje ushtarake. Qellimi ishte te fitonte tregje, koloni dhe pozite sunduese ne Europe e bote. Nejse, e tille ishte koha.
Se dyti: Luften Gjermania e humbi dhe nuk e shiten, leri perrallat naziste qe per cdo gje ja hedhin falin cifutit. Mos harro se AustroHungaria kapitulloi me 1918 (1 vit para), Turqia po ishte aleat i shpartalluar, kishte mbete vetem Gjermania kunder Angli-France-SHBA-Itali pa llogarite ketu disa shtete minore si serbi, Greqi, etj qe benin sikur luftonin. Po te ishin te zotet cifutet e pengonin te hynte ne lufte po edhe nese "e shiten" luften sic ja fut ti kot, prape eshte sherbim per Gjermanine dhe per boten se kursyen miliona viktima qe ty nga tastiera e kompjuterit dhe fantazia jote te duken kukulla apo Playstation.
Mos harro Gjermania ishte agresor.
Se treti: traktati i Versajes ishte poshterues por ishte Franca dhe jo cifutet qe e imponuan ate. Por fundja fituesi kerkonte demshperblim per demin nga agresori dhe po ashtu garanci qe nuk do te sulmohej, si ne fakt ndodhi pikerisht nga tolerimi i militarizimit ushtarak dhe nga persekutimi i hebrejve te cileve ju grabiten kapitalet per te furnizuar Wermac-tin e Hitlerin.

Mirepo dalin ne skene nazistet dhe u thone njerezve te deshperuar ja tek eshte fajtori "cifuti". Cifuti shiti luften, grabiti gjermanine, vraje cifutin, rrahe, grabite, fute ne burg dhe psikoza kolektive e interesuar per te hedhur mekatetet dhe hallet e veta tek oborri i tjetrit gjeti "koken e turkut".
Mirepo kjo psikoze i ktheu shume njerez nga normale (ndonese te varfer) ne kriminele, dhe punet shkuan nga fjalimet pompoze ne miliona te zhdukur sa gjithe bota e qyteteruar u tmerrua. 
Vete gjermanet u turperuan dhe ulen koken per vite me rradhe per krimet e luftes qe i polli nazizmi tipik gjerman dhe jo cifut.

Ishte merita e popullit gjerman qe me pune kolosale pa ja hedhe fajin kerkujt as USA-s as "komploteve" cifute e ri-ngriten dinjitetin e vet por me pune e jo me lufte.

Tashti te krahasosh popullin palestinez me ate gjerman, me duket pak si e tepruar.





> Gjendja e palestinezeve esht me poshteruese, sepse nje pale pushtuese (Mbreteria e Bashkuar) i ka instaluar nje nje pale tjeter pushtuese izraelite, dhe nje pale tjeter amerikane e perforcon shtypjen ndersa qeveria mbahet peng ne godinat e saj.
> Kshuqe duhet ti falesh palestinezet te cilet pas qindra viteve lufte dhe roberi nuk kane te njejtin nivel civilizimi si gjermanet. 
> E kam then shum here qe civilizimi blihet me plackitjet e pushtimeve.


Shiko Ryder, palestinezet per ato qindra vjet pushtime nga turqit apo arabet nuk di se kane ngrite krye per liri.
Tashti Palestina u nda midis arabeve dhe izraeliteve ne baze te marrveshjeve me arabet, meqe izraelit i takonte shteti i vet ne token e vet. Palestinezet u ndane mes Egjiptit, Jordanise e Sirise e askush nga keta arabet vellezer nuk pat aspak deshire tu lejonte palestinezeve shtetin e vet. Puna eshte se ju hap oreksi per te gelltite edhe shtetin e vogel cifut se ju duk kafshate e lehte por ja qe u ngeli ne fyt.

*Perseri Davidi i vogel e mundi Goliathin e madh arab.*

Tashti palestinezet e kane te njohur te drejten e shtetit te vet ne territoret e para 1967. Ne vend qe te fokusohen ne procesin e ndertimit te shtetit, ata po provojne se nuk jane ne gjendje te kontrollojne territorin e vet dhe cdo pjese e vendit qe ju eshte dorezuar eshte kthyer ne cerdhe terroristesh qe te financuar nga grupet e qeverite ekstremiste punojne diten per diell pa u hyre ferre ne kembe per derguar kamikaze, vene bomba, hedhe raketa etj. Kujt i intereson kjo?
Pse nuk i japin nje shans paqes pse nuk i ndalin aktet terroriste dhe lene qeverine e vet te punoje? Me veprimet e veta i kane dhene justifikimin ligjor e moral Izraelit per te nderhyre me qellim sigurimin e jetes se qytetareve tevet por duke e vonuar keshtu procesin e paqes, qe per mendimin tim nuk do te jete shume e larget.

----------


## Ryder

Tash qe shpalose njohjet historike a kthehena pak te ceshtja apo ske maru hala? 

Qe mos ti leshojm shum pe muhabetit, un kur flas per shitjen e luftes, ket se kam lexu prej Mein Kampf as prej websiteve neo-naziste, po prej studimeve e pa-anshme te Oxfordit qe analizojne frymen e pergjithshme te popullsise gjermane ne fund te luftes se pare. 
Edhe pse studimet nuk thone qe cifutet kane vepru ne dem te Gjermanise, pohojne qe populli ate mendim ka pas...pra qe dorezimi esht pranu kur Gjermania kishte prap mundesi fitoreje. Edhe pse ndoshta s'ka pas, ket ka mendu populli, e kupton, apo do me analizu prap situaten ushtarake te aleateve te Gjermanise?
Analogjine e bane vete m'duket mes palestinezeve dhe gjermaneve, se bana un.

Kush tha qe traktati i Versajes u imponu nga cifutet iher? 
Mes te tjerash cifutet drejtonin rrymat komuniste qe predikonin internacionalizem e sovietizem ne nje kohe qe duhej nacionalizem. 
Un flas per ndjenjat e popullit, ti me thu Gjermania ishte agresorja. Kush tha qe nuk ishte iher?

S'po du me e zgjat ma, se s'kam ca me than mas ati krahasimit poetik te Davidit cifut e Goliatit arab dhe "aneksimet e tokave palestineze per te siguru jeten e qytetareve izraelite", kshuqe diskutim te mbare. lol

----------


## darwin

> Eh more Ryder, cna hape pune plako, leri more vrullet adoleshente per vermacht-in e ulu pak ne realitet.
> Se pari: Gjermania e hapi L1B (mos me fillo perrallen e arkidukes Ferdinand ne sarajeve te lutem), mbasi kishte ba vite pergatitje ushtarake. Qellimi ishte te fitonte tregje, koloni dhe pozite sunduese ne Europe e bote. Nejse, e tille ishte koha.
> Se dyti: Luften Gjermania e humbi dhe nuk e shiten, leri perrallat naziste qe per cdo gje ja hedhin falin cifutit. Mos harro se AustroHungaria kapitulloi me 1918 (1 vit para), Turqia po ishte aleat i shpartalluar, kishte mbete vetem Gjermania kunder Angli-France-SHBA-Itali pa llogarite ketu disa shtete minore si serbi, Greqi, etj qe benin sikur luftonin. Po te ishin te zotet cifutet e pengonin te hynte ne lufte po edhe nese "e shiten" luften sic ja fut ti kot, prape eshte sherbim per Gjermanine dhe per boten se kursyen miliona viktima qe ty nga tastiera e kompjuterit dhe fantazia jote te duken kukulla apo Playstation.
> Mos harro Gjermania ishte agresor.
> Se treti: traktati i Versajes ishte poshterues por ishte Franca dhe jo cifutet qe e imponuan ate. Por fundja fituesi kerkonte demshperblim per demin nga agresori dhe po ashtu garanci qe nuk do te sulmohej, si ne fakt ndodhi pikerisht nga tolerimi i militarizimit ushtarak dhe nga persekutimi i hebrejve te cileve ju grabiten kapitalet per te furnizuar Wermac-tin e Hitlerin.



 :sarkastik:  


Duke te pyetur pa ndonje "vrull adoleshencial", ku i ke lexuar keto gjera sepse vetem neper filma jane akoma ???

(sa per njohje, per luften e pare boterore Gjermania nuk pranoi qe "kishte humbur luften" por ra dakort me propozimet e presidentit Wilson dhe ne kete menyre u nenshkrua armepushimi!.. Ne Versaje, kur do te hartohej "Paqja e perjetshme" gjermanet gjeten nje situate komplet tjeter, nga ajo qe kishin nenshkruar )


 *Mund te lexosh njecike histori TE VERTETE ketu*  mbi nje nga aspektet me pak te ndricuara te luftes se pare boterore..   :i qetë:

----------


## darwin

> Un flas per ndjenjat e popullit, ti me thu *Gjermania ishte agresorja. Kush tha qe nuk ishte iher?*


 :i habitur!: 
Ne Luften e Pare boterore ishte vetem Gjermania agresorja??!! 

_po te tjeret, apo ishin "pellumbat e paqes" ??_

----------


## Klevis2000

Une kam lexuar dy libra .*Rasti israel*  dhe *Dosja Kuds* dhe ne keto libra nje i auttori anglez dhe tjetri i nje autori musliman jepet qarte perpjekjet e israelit gjate gjithe koherave per pushtimin e tokes se palestines .Shikohet qarte ne keto libra mashtrimet e historise se kampeve te perqendrimit dhe shumave qe perfitojne sot israelitet nga kompanite gjermane si dhe shtimin e numrit te te vrareve ne kampet naziste fromimin e organizatave sioniste dhe masone per nje rend dhe pushtim politik te botes. Ajo qe mendoj eshte se kush i studion ato si popull do ta kuptoj se gjithmone kane qene popull hileqar dhe te urryer nga njerzit prandaj Hitleri, Stalini kryqezatat jane vrare, .Sa ishin muslimanet ne  spanje ato jetonin te lire kur filloi kryqezata dhe spanja u pushtua ato shkuan ne vendet muslimane ne egjipt, tunizi, turqi dhe gjeten strehim dhe askush nuk i dhunoi.Kurse sot bejne te kunderten dhe i harrojne vuajtjet e tyre .Mirepo gjarperin kur e fut brenda kerkon te pickoje dhe kerkon pushtetdhe prandaj duhet tia presesh koken.Disa prej tyre emigruan ne amerike sepse pretendonin qe te formonin atje mbreterine e tyre hebreje dhe deri diku sot ia kane arritur dhe shume mendje i kane errresuar dhe i perdorin per qellimet e tyre shoviniste.Populli cifut si i vogel dhe i madh eshte popull i cili ka premisa te jete i keq sepse femijet qe ne vogeli edukohen me ndjenjen e supremacise israelite si populli i zgjedhur i Zotit kur ne realitet jane popullii mallkuar prej Zotit per shkak se vrisnin profetet dhe besimtaret.Rruga e muslimaneve me to eshte shume e thjeshte lufte derisa ta clirojne kudsin .Hebrejte poshte xhamise se shenjte El-Aksa kane bere themele per gjetejen e tempullit sipas tyre mirepo qellimi i tyre eshte shembja e Xhamise El-Aksa.Kush prej udheheqese islame i vjen atyre mbas avazit nuk eshte tjeter vetem se hipokrit dhe munafik i shitur tek amerikanet te cilet e kane israelin si foshnjen e tyre dhe e ruajne nga cdo e keqe qofte dhe duke vene veton kunder OKB.Prandaj kush eshte njeri me mend e shikon te keqen qe ato i sjellin njerzimit luften qe perhapin ato ne bote me ane te politikave amerikane qe i sherbejne atyre dhe lobeve te fuqishme qe kane ne amerike dhe qorrat akoma se kuptojne se dora cifute eshte ajo qe po e ben boten kaos.Prandaj per ato ka vetem nje zgjidhje, lufte nen flamurin e islamit derisa te dalim fitues ose shehide.Rruget e tjera jane te kota ,jo qe ne muslimanet nuk i pranojme por vete filozofia hebreje si pranon dhe keshtu na detyrojne ne muslimaneve qe ti pergjigjemi  me te vetmen mynyre te cilen kemi ne posedim.Lufte kunder te mallkuarve dhe atyre qe dita dites vrasin dhe presin femije shkatarrojne shtepi dhe pushtojne nen emrin sionizem gjakatar.

Ja dhe bibla cthote per popullin e mallkuar te cilet edhe fene krishtere e kane nda ne shume sekte qe ti sherbeje ideologjise dhe filozofise se tyre.Deshmiatere te jehovait evangjeliste e me rradhe jane levat e tyre ideologjike ne bote te cilet predikojne shenjterimin e izraelin te cilin me kohe kristinate ortodokse dhe katolike e kane mallkuar derisa arriten ta mundin dhe Papen dhe ti kerkoje falje per kryqezatat kunder tyre.
Lexoni ne bibel versette per mallikimin e tyre
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=38592

----------

